
Ask HN: Trademark protection on Google Play - sschueller
When I try to publish an app in the play store using a trademark in the title like &quot;Instagram&quot; it will be rejected on trademark infringement grounds automatically (I think it&#x27;s automatic).<p>How can I have Google do the same thing when someone uses my registered trademark in their app title?
======
mtmail
Third Bing result for "google play support trademark"

[https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answ...](https://support.google.com/googleplay/android-
developer/answer/1085703?hl=en)

~~~
sschueller
Yes, but this requires me to have violations removed after those apps are
already in the store instead of Google proactively blocking parties form using
my trademark.

